# Here we go again.



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

It's been quite a bit of time and after having researched MBTI, Enneagram and Socionics thoroughly, I came to the conclusion that I still have no friggin idea what my type is. :crazy:

Without further ado, let's get started.

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*

I have social anxiety and can relate to many symptoms of a lot of disorders. So yeah. ^^
I am working towards my entry exam into college so I'm pretty stressed, but that's pretty much my natural mode of functioning (there is always something that has to be done, isn't there *sigh*)

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*

https://www.flickr.com/photos/saffron_blaze/17275112426/in/explore-2015-04-28
A stunning picture. The trees look beautiful and the water looks clear. I wouldn't mind walking there, just as long as there aren't many bugs :mellow: (which there most likely aren't considering it is taking in Autumn)

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

"Oh for fucks sake! Can't anything ever go right?!"
If the people are strangers to me I'll only think it, but if they are friends.. My mouth is going to be running for a fair amount of time. 

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

They can assure me of all kinds of things, that doesn't mean they will keep their promises. I will be annoyed considering I don't like parties. Now I will have to hang around a place I don't want to be just waiting for that stupid driver. I can't really do much about it, so I'll just bite my tongue and go with them (probably staying outside for more of the duration of the party)

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

If it is just a matter of opinion, like "I like this band better than your favourite band", then I don't care about it. Everyone has their own opinion and it's not my place to go against that. If it is a different thing, like "A parent should decide their child's faith", then I will go against it because I believe you should never force a child into anything without their own consent. With friends I'm extremely opinionated, so I will definitely speak up about it (if I care enough, that is).

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

Like a parent being unreasonable with their child (blaming him/her while the parent is at fault)? I would be tempted to go say something about it, but my Enneagram 6-ness would vote against it saying that the potential problems that arise from such an act are not worth it. The parents won't change their ways simply because I pointed something out.

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*

Freedom of choice for everyone. Don't ever force your opinions and ways of doing things upon another. Let them decide for themselves. Experience is a far better way to learn than through being told what is right and wrong to do.
I will never change these values unless I see them having a deeply negative effect.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*

I'm deeply private around people I'm not fully comfortable with (I'm only comfortable with like 5 people). I'm also deeply distrusting of others, assuming their intentions will be out of selfinterest. I've been betrayed and used quite a few times in my life, so I guess this could be an act of selfdefense against the outsideworld.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

When I'm observing interactions I can often deduce how they will end. When someone starts speaking to me, I instantly ask myself "What could this person want?", this question usually gets answered when you screen through all the fluff and cut right to the core of what they are saying. 

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

Energize:
Good music
Playing games with friends
Finally completing the 'thing' I have been working on for a long time (be it a program I've written or a city I've built in a game)

Drains:
Being surrounded by people (this most likely comes from my paranoia that everyone could harm me, so I'm vigilant at all time)
Really loud music/people
Having to think really hard (Physics used to give me constant mental fatigue)


*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*

Because I'm weary of everyone, I repress all my true feelings about things. I'm also afraid I appear weak which would get me targeted, so I keep up a front that makes me look tougher than I actually am. Putting on this 'mask' is extremely exhausting, so I'm happy when I get home where I can act normal again. (except from around my father, I still appear 'productive' around him so he won't get fed up with me. (he has a short temper and deeply values people who work all the time, so I try to appear like that when he is around))


EDIT: I'm not sure who all the 'professional' typers are, but just to be safe, let's add a couple of people. @emberfly @alittlebear @Retsu @Living dead @Gray Romantic @Oswin @Blue Soul @angelcat


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

All I get from this is Fi.

Edit:

#8 makes me think Te and possibly Ni.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

I suspect SP (ISFP or maybe a socially introverted ESTP, or . . . any of the SPs I'm thinking at this point), there seem to be a lot of Se references and your style is very direct and to the point.



> Freedom of choice for everyone. Don't ever force your opinions and ways of doing things upon another. Let them decide for themselves. Experience is a far better way to learn than through being told what is right and wrong to do.
> I will never change these values unless I see them having a deeply negative effect.


How did you develop this value? Have you always had it, or was it prompted by experience? Have you worked it out philosophically; could you write a thesis defending it, or is it more instinctive and self-evident? How do you react if it is challenged? Let's say you move to an alien planet that has very strict expectations for behavior, but different from any standards of behavior on Earth? What would your reaction be?


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

ISFP. Mostly Fi. No Ne-Si. Picture description SP.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

double post.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Most like ISFP. Possibly INTJ,. Not extroverted and definitely not Ne/Si or Fe/Ti.


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

Isfp.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Ninjaws said:


> *1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/saffron_blaze/17275112426/in/explore-2015-04-28
> A stunning picture. The trees look beautiful and the water looks clear. I wouldn't mind walking there, just as long as there aren't many bugs :mellow: (which there most likely aren't considering it is taking in Autumn)


Si. Subjective descriptions, even your assesment on the availability of bugs draws from your own subjective memories.



> *2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
> 
> "Oh for fucks sake! Can't anything ever go right?!"
> If the people are strangers to me I'll only think it, but if they are friends.. My mouth is going to be running for a fair amount of time.
> ...


Introversion. Fi.



> *4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
> 
> If it is just a matter of opinion, like "I like this band better than your favourite band", then I don't care about it. Everyone has their own opinion and it's not my place to go against that. If it is a different thing, like "A parent should decide their child's faith", then I will go against it because I believe you should never force a child into anything without their own consent. With friends I'm extremely opinionated, so I will definitely speak up about it (if I care enough, that is).
> 
> ...


Te. Fi.



> *7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
> 
> I'm deeply private around people I'm not fully comfortable with (I'm only comfortable with like 5 people). I'm also deeply distrusting of others, assuming their intentions will be out of selfinterest. I've been betrayed and used quite a few times in my life, so I guess this could be an act of selfdefense against the outsideworld.


Introversion.



> *8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
> 
> When I'm observing interactions I can often deduce how they will end. When someone starts speaking to me, I instantly ask myself "What could this person want?", this question usually gets answered when you screen through all the fluff and cut right to the core of what they are saying.


Possibly Si/Ne sizing up people. Te.



> *9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
> 
> Energize:
> Good music
> ...


Introversion. Fi. 

Don't really have enough to go on to be completely sure, but from this so far I'm going to say ISTJ (Si-Te-Fi-Ne).


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

*gasp* You saw Si-Ne there. I didn't read that picture description like that but I see your point. Bugs are really out of left field thing to think about that picture.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Fi dom. So much Fi dom. Like, to the extreme. I lean towards ISFP, but INFP is possible.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I'd also say ISFP,I was seeing STJ in the beginning though but changed my mind later


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Oswin said:


> I suspect SP (ISFP or maybe a socially introverted ESTP, or . . . any of the SPs I'm thinking at this point), there seem to be a lot of Se references and your style is very direct and to the point.
> 
> 
> How did you develop this value? Have you always had it, or was it prompted by experience? Have you worked it out philosophically; could you write a thesis defending it, or is it more instinctive and self-evident? How do you react if it is challenged? Let's say you move to an alien planet that has very strict expectations for behavior, but different from any standards of behavior on Earth? What would your reaction be?


I'm not really sure how this came to be, but I think it has to do with how my parents brought me up. They let me figure things out for myself instead of telling me what should be. When I see someone being told what he/she should do, I think "They won't learn anything if you just tell them, make them understand through experience". 

For instance, the famous argument some parents use "Because I say so". This is extremely useless, as the child will never learn WHY. I'm extremely thankful for the fact that my mother answered all my why-questions with serious answers. 

I have written a paper in the past on something else I felt strongly about, the extreme amounts of sugar in food. I made it so complete that no one had anything to argue against it, except for that my writing style wasn't too nice. 

If someone were to challenge my point of view in say a debate, I don't really mind as it won't change anything. 
However, if I was forced into a role, I would be extremely exhausted every day. Like how I put on a mask when there are a lot of people around me now, I'd have to put on a mask all the time in such a world. 

I'd probably adapt to their way of life. I know that making a fuss is not going to help me in any way, so it is best just to play along. It depends though. If it's only the behaviour thing but I'm happy apart from that, then I can live with it. If I don't see any bright point of living there, I would first try to move off of that planet. If that doesn't work I might just end it all.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Ninjaws said:


> I'm not really sure how this came to be, but I think it has to do with how my parents brought me up. They let me figure things out for myself instead of telling me what should be. When I see someone being told what he/she should do, I think "They won't learn anything if you just tell them, make them understand through experience".
> 
> For instance, the famous argument some parents use "Because I say so". This is extremely useless, as the child will never learn WHY. I'm extremely thankful for the fact that my mother answered all my why-questions with serious answers.
> 
> ...


I think you're ISTJ. I'll explain why later on at about nine GMT, but I'm at work and my phone KEYBOARD KEEPS CRASHING


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks for all the help. ^^

So, to sum it up:

-Definitely an Fi user.
-Between ISTJ and ISFP

Does anyone have some questions that can separate these two?


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> *gasp* You saw Si-Ne there. I didn't read that picture description like that but I see your point. Bugs are really out of left field thing to think about that picture.


Well, we live next to a forest and I walk there daily with the dog. There are bugs everywhere and I friggin' hate bugs. That forest made me think "But perhaps there are bugs there as well?". 

I hate how I'm always ruining good moments for myself. Like when I see a picture of a beautiful ocean I think "Would there be sharks here? Is it dangerous to swim in these waters?".


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Ninjaws said:


> Well, we live next to a forest and I walk there daily with the dog. There are bugs everywhere and I friggin' hate bugs. That forest made me think "But perhaps there are bugs there as well?".
> 
> I hate how I'm always ruining good moments for myself. Like when I see a picture of a beautiful ocean I think "Would there be sharks here? Is it dangerous to swim in these waters?".


Sounds pretty inferior Ne
First part is Si then Ne connecting the dots @Ninjaws, I don't see much Se at all.


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

Ninjaws said:


> Thanks for all the help. ^^
> 
> So, to sum it up:
> 
> ...


- Would you be stressed out by having many different options?
- Do you mostly stick to a routine? How do you feel about routines?
- How do you behave when there is no one around? what do you do? what do you think?
- you mentioned having to "appear productive". can you elaborate? does being productive tire you?
- how interested are you in details?
- what about doing detailed work?


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

fair phantom said:


> - Would you be stressed out by having many different options?
> - Do you mostly stick to a routine? How do you feel about routines?
> - How do you behave when there is no one around? what do you do? what do you think?
> - you mentioned having to "appear productive". can you elaborate? does being productive tire you?
> ...


*- Would you be stressed out by having many different options?*

Not really. I have a nasty habit of postponing my decisions to give my extra time to think them over. In for instance video games I really enjoy open world games because they allow me to do whatever I want. 'Corridor-shooters' bore me because you're constantly being pushed in a single direction.

On the other hand, if I have no choice but to act quickly, having multiple options destroys me because I get stuck in analysis paralysis. Say someone insults me. I now have to think of a reply. I go over all kinds of things I could say and the answers I would get. This slows me down so much that I've already missed my chance.

*- Do you mostly stick to a routine? How do you feel about routines?*

Because I get acne from milk and high amounts of sugar/fat, I made a routine for myself in which I can keep the acne to a minimum. If I want to add something to my routine I first check if it doesn't contain milk. After that the amount of sugar and fat should be relatively low. If it fails to live up to these standards, I discard it.

I'm comfortable with it because my face is so much clearer now than it used to be. That, for me, is worth the effort. (I really miss cheese though xD) I have felt anxious because of how my face looked for many years, so to be finally rid of that feeling is like a godsend.

*- How do you behave when there is no one around? what do you do? what do you think?*

When no one is around I can finally relax. I actually become kind of goofy, which has most likely to do with all my pent up energy.
I kind of feel threatened and watched by everyone that is around me, so I only feel completely safe when I'm alone. It's also the only time I will keep my bedroom door open. Normally I instantly close it.

*- you mentioned having to "appear productive". can you elaborate? does being productive tire you?*

I personally have difficulty staying focussed on one task for a long time. I start to get distracted and then go do something else. With my father around, this is impossible since he will not tolerate this behaviour. When I'm working on one thing for a long time, I lose energy at a steady rate until I can no longer keep going. (If been doing math non-stop for one week now, If I have to do this for a month I'll go mad)

*- how interested are you in details?*

I find the question rather difficult. Is there a person that is interested in just details? If you could provide an example, that would clear things up for me.

*- what about doing detailed work?*

The same thing as above, could you give an example of detailed work?


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

Ninjaws said:


> It's been quite a bit of time and after having researched MBTI, Enneagram and Socionics thoroughly, I came to the conclusion that I still have no friggin idea what my type is. :crazy:
> 
> Without further ado, let's get started.
> 
> ...


Kind of invalidates questionnaire responses. 

Like sitting outside during the party is a bit over the top. (The drinks are inside; and, nobody said _you_ couldn't drink. Sure to smooth out the long ride home.)

But, you are stressed out. Heck if I were stressed out I might have answed the same never noticing it's a really dumb idea.

What about taking the Dnardi MBTI test at Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes . (Suggestion: Omit choice 3 as an answer for a sharper result.) Along with a personality type the result includes a pretty decent cognitive functions listing. Posting that listing could be a big help.


----------



## miranda1 (Jun 10, 2014)

If I may, you seem to be a XXTJ mixed type (50-50 E/I and N/S equally ENTJ, INTJ, ISTJ, ESTJ to some extent). This is based on your posts here and is consistent with the results you posted there (http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/530953-how-weird.html)


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

SiFan said:


> Kind of invalidates questionnaire responses.
> 
> Like sitting outside during the party is a bit over the top. (The drinks are inside; and, nobody said _you_ couldn't drink. Sure to smooth out the long ride home.)
> 
> ...


I took that test yesterday, so I'll just copy the results I posted in a different thread.

extraverted Sensing (Se) ***************** (17.9)
limited use
introverted Sensing (Si) ************************************ (36.2)
excellent use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ******************************* (31.8)
good use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ********************************** (34.1)
good use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ************************************* (37.1)
excellent use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ************************* (25.8)
average use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) *************************** (27.2)
average use
introverted Feeling (Fi) ***************************** (29.9)
average use

Summary Analysis of Profile
By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: ISTJ

Lead (Dominant) Process
Introverted Sensing (Si): Stabilizing with a predictable standard. Carefully comparing a situation to the customary ways you’ve come to rely on. Checking with past experiences. Stabilizing a situation and invest for future security.

Support (Auxilliary) Process
Extraverted Thinking (Te): Measuring and constructing for progress. Making decisions objectively based on evidence and measures. Checking if things function properly. Applying a procedure to control events and complete goals.

If these cognitive processes don't fit well then consider these types: ESTJ, or INTJ


It should be ESTJ in these results though, since Te is stronger than Si and Ne is stronger than Fi


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

Ninjaws said:


> *- how interested are you in details?*
> 
> I find the question rather difficult. Is there a person that is interested in just details? If you could provide an example, that would clear things up for me.
> 
> ...


When I ask about being interested in details, I don't mean to the exclusion of all else. Rather, say you became interested in a topic (a legal matter, a sport, a historical figure, an era of weaponry, fashion styles, film, etc), would you move on after you've grasped the basics, or try to find as much information as possible?

Examples of detailed work: editing someone's writing, making spreadsheets, checking inventory—things that require paying attention to things like categorization, grammar, spelling, alphabetization, counting.

Does that make more sense? Sorry for not being clear before.


----------



## miranda1 (Jun 10, 2014)

If you agree, please spread the word about mixed types ...


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

Ninjaws said:


> I took that test yesterday, so I'll just copy the results I posted in a different thread.
> 
> extraverted Sensing (Se) ***************** (17.9)
> limited use
> ...


There is that. My guess is that the test decided you are probably an introvert and picked a decently strong introvert stacking over an extrovert stacking. May explain why ENFP (same function choices) is not even mentioned.

ISTJ also places Ne as your Inferior function, which seems to make better sense than Fi (which should be more useful as Tertiary).

Interesting that INTJ shows as an option. Not quite as efficient a combination of higher scoring functions but a very strong type.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

SiFan said:


> There is that. My guess is that the test decided you are probably an introvert and picked a decently strong introvert stacking over an extrovert stacking. May explain why ENFP (same function choices) is not even mentioned.
> 
> ISTJ also places Ne as your Inferior function, which seems to make better sense than Fi (which should be more useful as Tertiary).
> 
> Interesting that INTJ shows as an option. Not quite as efficient a combination of higher scoring functions but a very strong type.


The reason I score lowly on Se is because I'm a careful person, so "freely following impulses as they come up" would be unwise. I don't know if this means that Se-aux is out of the question, or that it is just my Enneagram 6-ness.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

fair phantom said:


> When I ask about being interested in details, I don't mean to the exclusion of all else. Rather, say you became interested in a topic (a legal matter, a sport, a historical figure, an era of weaponry, fashion styles, film, etc), would you move on after you've grasped the basics, or try to find as much information as possible?
> 
> Examples of detailed work: editing someone's writing, making spreadsheets, checking inventory—things that require paying attention to things like categorization, grammar, spelling, alphabetization, counting.
> 
> Does that make more sense? Sorry for not being clear before.


Yes, thank you. That makes it much more clear.

I usually am not interested in knowing everything unless it is absolutely necessary (like for an exam, for instance).
I do have my moments of complete dedication a single thing, like when I started reading through all the possibilities of how the jungle could be cleared in League of Legends, to get the best result. I don't like reading for the sake of reading though. I only do it if I gain something from it (be it a skill, strategy, build order or design).

The things you named for detailed work sound extremely boring. I tend to read over things which would make me quite bad at grammar/spelling checking. My mother usually checks my work because I have a tendency to leave words out (my mind goes quicker than I can write). 

I do make 'to-do' lists if there is something important, like an exam. I then make a list of all the things I have to learn so I can keep track of how far I've come. This also works as a motivator (I have to see I'm making progress, otherwise I lose my motivation).


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

Ninjaws said:


> The reason I score lowly on Se is because I'm a careful person, so "freely following impulses as they come up" would be unwise. I don't know if this means that Se-aux is out of the question, or that it is just my Enneagram 6-ness.


Possible. Some of your answers (like the one about the pictures & the bugs) remind me of an ISTP 6 I know. Often cautious, always aware of danger, but still Se-aux. I'm an INFP, but I still scored highest on a function quiz in Ni, with my Fe and Ti scores being higher than both Si and Te.

Okay, as to the answers to the questions I posed: 



> - Would you be stressed out by having many different options?


This was to check for ISTJs Inferior-Ne. While your answer can't rule out ISTJ, it doesn't support it either.



> - Do you mostly stick to a routine? How do you feel about routines?


Checking for Si versus Se. Your answer suggests that you can follow routine it there is a need or a goal (the ISTP 6 I mentioned is the same way), but you are unlikely to engage in routine simply to give structure to your day. Is this correct?


> - How do you behave when there is no one around? what do you do? what do you think?
> 
> - you mentioned having to "appear productive". can you elaborate? does being productive tire you?


This was checking for things found in funkymbtifiction's posts: signs that a person is NOT an ISTJ and signs that a person is NOT an ISFP (I recommend looking at both). 

It is possible that you are an ISTJ, but I'm having difficulty finding clear evidence for it. 

Although your answers suggested a preference for Te over Ti and also Fi, I would also take a look at ISTP. Ti and Fi can be surprisingly similar in their convictions.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

fair phantom said:


> Possible. Some of your answers (like the one about the pictures & the bugs) remind me of an ISTP 6 I know. Often cautious, always aware of danger, but still Se-aux. I'm an INFP, but I still scored highest on a function quiz in Ni, with my Fe and Ti scores being higher than both Si and Te.
> 
> Okay, as to the answers to the questions I posed:
> 
> ...



*Checking for Si versus Se. Your answer suggests that you can follow routine it there is a need or a goal (the ISTP 6 I mentioned is the same way), but you are unlikely to engage in routine simply to give structure to your day. Is this correct?*

That is correct. I see no point in a routine if it doesn't help me accomplish a certain goal. I'm not a fan of pinning down my actions of the day, but I will do so if the need arises (If, for instance, I'm running out of time to study for an exam I will force myself into a daily study routine so I will get more done). 

If I have a week in which nothing has to be done, I will wake up whenever I want to, eat whenever I want to, do something whenever I want to and go to sleep whenever I want to. I often forget which day it is in these scenarios. I tend to twist the days to my own behaviour, so I may wake up at 2 PM and go to sleep at 5 AM. (My parents don't approve of this so I try not to do this too often)

*This was checking for things found in funkymbtifiction's posts: signs that a person is NOT an ISTJ and signs that a person is NOT an ISFP (I recommend looking at both).*

I'll list all those that are true for me.

ISTJ:
*They never ask you to prove it*
I'm usually not too concerned with factual evidence. I tend to form my own conclusions separate of evidence, because I tend to distrust all information I read, perceiving only my own observations as truth. This can backfire quite badly, especially in debates. (got my ass handed to me a few days ago because I argued out of my own perspective, rather than objectively)

*They open up to you about their innermost feelings regularly* <- Only half true
With people I'm comfortable I will share how I feel about things. When I'm around strangers I won't say a word. It's like my volume button gets turned down the moment a person enters my vicinity. I will withhold my feelings about things if I know it will cause conflict with others though. Only with my mother I speak with no holds barred. This tends to annoy her over time because I am really good about complaining about everything around me. 

*They beat around the bush if you ask them a question*
I do this when I don't want to hurt the person in question. Say my father asks me if I want to watch a movie with him. I don't want to watch it, but I'll still be hesitant to say it because he might take it personally. (which he won't, he is a tough cookie)

ISFP:
*Are not free-spirited* <- Only half true
I am all for freedom of choice, but I do think having a plan of where to go in the future is important.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

I just want to point out that "That is correct. I see no point in a routine if it doesn't help me accomplish a certain goal." is not against Si but more of a sigh of an intelligent being 

Insightful ISTJ thread http://personalitycafe.com/istj-forum-duty-fulfillers/486674-ask-istj-question.html Yeah, I keep linking it because it's great.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

What confuses me the most is the term 'in the moment'. How does one live in the moment? Is it like when I'm listening to music, I focus all my attention on the feeling it gives me and just close my eyes.

Take these songs for instance:








I give no value to lyrics, as words are not necessary to convey a feeling. I find this sort of music beautiful as it makes me feel sad, lonely and hopeful at the same time.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Music is illogical. I've been trying to understand why I like some music and the other does nothing to me but can't find a common logic. I'm leaning towards biological responses over psychological - hormones released and such. I mean why do I like dubstep? Why?!


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> Music is illogical. I've been trying to understand why I like some music and the other does nothing to me but can't find a common logic. I'm leaning towards biological responses over psychological - hormones released and such. I mean why do I like dubstep? Why?!


I'm trying to get a better understanding of what it means to live 'in the moment'. Could you give some examples? I've always thought that I can't be someone who lives in the moment, as I make sure I am progressing towards a goal I've set. I may however have had a wrong impression of what it means to live in the moment.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Ninjaws said:


> I'm trying to get a better understanding of what it means to live 'in the moment'. Could you give some examples? I've always thought that I can't be someone who lives in the moment, as I make sure I am progressing towards a goal I've set. I may however have had a wrong impression of what it means to live in the moment.


Boy, "live in the moment". It's that thing that people are trying to sell me. I had a major fight with my ESFP friend over me getting tired of him pushing me to do tennis, swim and CAMPING. Hell na. No bed, no bathroom, no hot water = no me. Maybe this could help. Se dominant and it's a bit down there.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

@Ninjaws: Instead of sticking to ISTJ and ISFP, let's open up other possibilities. Do you identify with Te as your dominant function? How about ENTJ as your type? :tongue:

Try this socionics test and then post your results on here:
Tests


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Schizoid said:


> @Ninjaws: Instead of sticking to ISTJ and ISFP, let's open up other possibilities. Do you identify with Te as your dominant function? How about ENTJ as your type? :tongue:
> 
> Try this socionics test and then post your results on here:
> Tests


Your Sociotype: LII-0 TiNe (INTj)
Logical Intuitive Introvert - The Analyst
Brief Description of the LII

Using introverted thinking as his base function and extroverted intuition as his creative, the LII is adept at creating a concept of reality through the synthesis and application of preformulated principles and rules. When formulating new principles, the LII methodically analyzes new information, taking the salient aspects and discarding the extraneous. Staying within the boundaries of his principles, the LII is capable of generating new ideas and possibilities of how the world could work. At its best, this ability gives the LII an aura of confidence and insightfulness into areas of abstraction and possibility that many other types don't have; at its worst, this ability may lead the LII to possibilities so impractical or unreachable that he is perceived as others to be out of touch with reality. Additionally, the LIIs inclination for deep isolated thoughts often leaves him disconnected from societal interaction--as if he is constantly an observer but never a participant.

Other Possible Types

ILI (INTp): 93% as likely as LII.
LIE (ENTj): 78% as likely as LII.
ESI (ISFj): 67% as likely as LII.











@fair phantom
I answered your questions. Could you give your impressions of them?


EDIT:
I was reading up a bit on inferior Fi, and it could be possible. I've been working towards my goal for 5 months now, and I feel like I can't take anymore. But I know I must carry on. I read this:

An ENTJ minister worked hard over a period of five years and saw his church grow from a few hundred to more than a thousand members. Throughout this stressful time he managed all facets of his work calmly and effectively. But one day at a church board meeting, he broke down sobbing, lost all control, and was unable to function in his job. It took him several months to recover completely, during which time his grateful and concerned church officials carried on his work for him.

I am able to relate to this. I will never let emotions get the best of me when there is a job that needs to be done. But I do notice the tension building up in me, making me more aggressive and impatient. One day, my father hit me right were I was weakest with a harsh comment, and I just broke down. I think I cried for more than an hour. He said I was exaggerating, but I just couldn't stop it. No matter how badly I wanted to.
My emotional reactions are never formed on the spot. They are like a vulcano, staying hidden until it bursts to the surface violently.

@Retsu, @Gray Romantic
Since you use inferior Fi, can you relate to the above? I'd like to see your view on the matter.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@Ninjaws mhm, not entirely sure. I think it's mostly because I personally does not functions under stress, but I act differently: when things gets stressful, I just withdraw and do nothing. Just because XD

Though I've been thinking I might be an xSFJ instead of ESTJ so my answer is pretty invalid.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Ninjaws said:


> Your Sociotype: LII-0 TiNe (INTj)
> Logical Intuitive Introvert - The Analyst
> Brief Description of the LII
> 
> ...


Oh extremely. It was hard to read. I feel tense and try to keep it hidden because job, but when I'm alone it just releases and i can't control this torrent of emotions because my god I've just been pushing on and my feels down. It manifests in irritation at friends and teariness. I see it as weakness.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Retsu said:


> Oh extremely. It was hard to read. I feel tense and try to keep it hidden because job, but when I'm alone it just releases and i can't control this torrent of emotions because my god I've just been pushing on and my feels down. It manifests in irritation at friends and teariness. I see it as weakness.


This doesn't make it any easier for me, haha. 
The thing with extraversion is, I get energized when I'm having fun with friends. Be it board games, video games or sports. On the other hand, when it's just normal interaction I get drained. Someone talking about what they've been up to the past few months bores me to tears.

Is this normal for an extravert, or is this indicating of an introvert?


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Ninjaws said:


> This doesn't make it any easier for me, haha.
> The thing with extraversion is, I get energized when I'm having fun with friends. Be it board games, video games or sports. On the other hand, when it's just normal interaction I get drained. Someone talking about what they've been up to the past few months bores me to tears.
> 
> Is this normal for an extravert, or is this indicating of an introvert?


I'd say normal for people  sorry for not alleviating the confusion for you but i know I'm inferior Fi myself. It's a difficult function to deal with in that position. Inferior Ne boils down to finding the unknown very difficult to handle and fantasising about what can go wrong and getting caught up in that when you're under stress. I think ISTJs are more comfortable with feeling than us. ISFPs will find organisation and logic a bit harder than us because it's uncomfortable for them. Obviously they can do it but is quite draining.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Retsu said:


> I'd say normal for people  sorry for not alleviating the confusion for you but i know I'm inferior Fi myself. It's a difficult function to deal with in that position. Inferior Ne boils down to finding the unknown very difficult to handle and fantasising about what can go wrong and getting caught up in that when you're under stress. I think ISTJs are more comfortable with feeling than us. ISFPs will find organisation and logic a bit harder than us because it's uncomfortable for them. Obviously they can do it but is quite draining.


The thing that makes me support ISFP is my desire to express myself. I like building and decorating houses in the Sims, creating characters in RPGs and making the world in Skyirm look beautiful. Beauty, to me, is very important.

However, if it is the case that mainly your dominant function is at work when you are younger, then I think Fi dom is unlikely. 
All my decisions were based on "How will this benefit me in the long run?". I found parties a waste of time and choose my subjects in highschool with potential in mind rather than my interest in them. (Physics was torture, but history would have been useless)

If this is the case, then I'm back to xxTJ. I'm trying to figure out what being an extravert is like so I can comfortably cross two of those 4 out.

EDIT: I also read somewhere that ENTJs enjoy challenges. I don't like them at all. I see them as obstacles to my goal. Everything that gets in the way of realising my goal is a nuisance rather than a thing I enjoy.


EDIT2: On the other hand, I have extreme difficulty focussing on something I do not find interesting. Even a two minute video on a math subject is an exercise of willpower. 

I'm also I real 'doer' in that reading, unless the subject is really interesting to me, bores me. Instead of figuring out the ins and outs of a thing beforehand I prefer to learn by trial and error and just jump in.


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

Greyhart said:


> I just want to point out that "That is correct. I see no point in a routine if it doesn't help me accomplish a certain goal." is not against Si but more of a sigh of an intelligent being
> 
> Insightful ISTJ thread http://personalitycafe.com/istj-forum-duty-fulfillers/486674-ask-istj-question.html Yeah, I keep linking it because it's great.


Oh it isn't necessarily against Si, but I've had 3 different SJs in my life tell me that the key to getting my mental health on track was establishing a routine (this was back when I wasn't doing well). They find it stabilizing so apparently everyone else is supposed to find it essential as well.  That said, my ESTJ sister did not say that, because she understands me.

@Ninjaws I think ISTJ is unlikely. ISFP is more likely based on your answers, though you have moved on to other possibilities that hold promise.

I hate to say it, but it may be hard to figure out your type until you get out of your home environment. It sounds like you are under a lot of pressure. But your type can at least be narrowed down. There is evidence for both ISFP and ENTJ (based on more stuff that you have said), which makes sense because in times of stress people can act like their shadow. :/


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

fair phantom said:


> Oh it isn't necessarily against Si, but I've had 3 different SJs in my life tell me that the key to getting my mental health on track was establishing a routine (this was back when I wasn't doing well). They find it stabilizing so apparently everyone else is supposed to find it essential as well.  That said, my ESTJ sister did not say that, because she understands me.
> 
> @Ninjaws I think ISTJ is unlikely. ISFP is more likely based on your answers, though you have moved on to other possibilities that hold promise.
> 
> I hate to say it, but it may be hard to figure out your type until you get out of your home environment. It sounds like you are under a lot of pressure. But your type can at least be narrowed down. There is evidence for both ISFP and ENTJ (based on more stuff that you have said), which makes sense because in times of stress people can act like their shadow. :/


Perhaps you are right, but I hate leaving things open like this, so I'll at least try to get as close as possible to the right type.

As an Fi dominant, can you relate to this?:

I will never let emotions get the best of me when there is a job that needs to be done. But I do notice the tension building up in me, making me more aggressive and impatient. One day, my father hit me right were I was weakest with a harsh comment, and I just broke down. I think I cried for more than an hour. He said I was exaggerating, but I just couldn't stop it. No matter how badly I wanted to.
My emotional reactions are never formed on the spot. They are like a vulcano, staying hidden until it bursts to the surface violently.


If you can relate to this, it would mean that this is not indicative of inferior Fi, but rather Fi in general. I'm trying to pinpoint which spot in the stack my Fi occupies.


Oh and something else:
When I had to choose a school I didn't pay attention to the statistics, but rather the feeling it gave me. I ended up going with the school that made me feel good rather than the one that felt cold but had a better record (higher ratings and such).

Does this destroy the possibility of inferior Fi? From what I've read, inferior Fi-users rarely make choices based on anything but logic and empirical evidence.


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

Ninjaws said:


> Perhaps you are right, but I hate leaving things open like this, so I'll at least try to get as close as possible to the right type.
> 
> As an Fi dominant, can you relate to this?:
> 
> ...


"I never let emotions get the best of me when there is a job to be done" ~ Yes, I can relate to this. I can be quite good at focusing on essentials, on what needs to be done, and I work hard for what is important to me. I think the difference between what I do and what inferior Fi does is that I don't compartmentalize my emotions when I do this. In fact I am often channeling my emotions with purpose. Fi means that you process your emotions internally so it is quite possible that I am furious or really sad about something, but people will have no idea on the surface. Another thing I do is I feel the emotion then I ~metaphorically~ take a step back and try to look at things with a cooler head. This can also allow me to get the work done, but I am always aware of the emotions being present, until I have managed to work through them.

I don't have as much of an issue with the volcanic emotions anymore, but I definitely used to have this problem. Even three years ago my SO would have said my worst trait was my explosive temper. It can still happen, if I don't take care of myself. I've learned I need to recognize what situations/people/etc cause my emotions to overload and either prepare myself to deal with them or minimize their place in my life, and I need to give myself alone time to process. Learning to assert my needs (telling someone "when you do this it hurts me" etc), and take care of myself (sleep, eat, give myself time to relax), has also been crucial at learning to control my temper. When I don't do this...yes, volcanic emotions.

I can't say whether or not your process choosing a school eliminates the possibility of inferior Fi (I will defer to inferior-Fi users on this question). I can say, as an Fi-dom, that while I did consider logical and empirical data (focusing, of course, on things that particularly interested me), how it made me feel was more important. I could have gotten into to an ivy league school, but that prestige didn't matter as much to me as the right classroom environment and overall vibe. I wanted a school where I felt free to be myself and where I could pursue what mattered to me.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

@Ninjaws: Your socionics results earlier is INTj, and INTj in socionics is equivalent to INTP in mbti. But from what I've seen so far, I don't think you are an INTP, because I seemed to be seeing lots of Fi in you from your questionnaire. 
I think we have managed to narrow down your type to ENTJ, INTJ, and ISFP. If you are trying to find out which spot in the stack your Fi occupies, this information below might help you out. 



_

Fi as Leading Function (EII, ESI)

The individual sees reality primarily through static personal ethics and stable interpersonal bonds between individuals, including himself, where the status of such interpersonal bonds is determined by his personal ethics. The individual is very confident in evaluating the ethical or moral qualities, and their consistency, of other people. This makes the individual seem "judgemental" or "self-righteous" to people less so inclined. If he has difficulty in deciding the status of a personal relationship, he will take action to try to reach a conclusion but if that continues to elude him, he will regard the relationship as not worth it. His own sense of constancy in personal ethics and in his relationships with others is a very strong factor in his sense of self-worth. Fi in this position implies the ability to almost instantly recognize whether someone is a friend or an enemy, whether they are demonstrating good will or ill will, and whether they are drawn to or repelled by the individual.


Fi as Creative Function (SEE, IEE)

The individual is very adept at perceiving, establishing, and maintaining personal bonds between people. However, these bonds are often perceived as being situational and flexible rather than static. The individual is inclined to focus on establishing personal bonds with other people in the context of realizing or following perceptions from his base function. The person easily creates a sense of closeness and kinship between people by expressing like and acceptance, but these sentiments are situational rather than an expression of permanent feelings. If the person's mood or external situation changes, he or she may "turn off" the feelings instantly, even forgetting whom they had created the feeling of kinship with.

Fi as Role Function (LSI, LII)

The individual recognizes the existence and importance of personal relationships, so he is usually cautious at first about offending others if he does not know them well. To minimize this risk he adheres somewhat simplistically to the relevant social conventions (e.g. political correctness). However, if taken too far this produces stress, as it inhibits his natural introverted logic (Ti) inclination to voice exactly what his thoughts are on a given issue or situation, with the expectation that others will appreciate his straightforwardness, rather than accusing him of being insensitive. This caution gradually disappears as he gets to know people better. He prefers to develop relationships indirectly with others based on open conversation and common activities, and only reveals his innermost personal feelings to those he has known for a long time. He may become confused and suspicious if they are directly solicited by others.

Fi as Vulnerable Function (SLE, ILE)

The individual does not normally pay attention to the nuances of interpersonal relationships; he is either overly suspicious or overly assuming of his relations with others when they are not clearly defined. More importance is given to these relations as they pertain to objective mutual benefit; entertaining one another and accomplishing mutual goals are seen as the main focus, rather than seeing the relationships as rewarding in and of themselves. The individual does not expect others to be actively aware or concerned with his own personal sentiments, and so sees little reason to be concerned with those of others, unless they have direct consequences for the individual. Statements by other persons reflecting their inner feelings are not fully registered by the individual if not accompanied by external emotional expression or actions. Suggestions that the individual may have acted unethically in the eyes of another person who has not clearly expressed disapproval are met with bafflement by the individual; those that are expressed without tact are either dismissed or reacted to aggressively. Expressions of deep personal sentiments are awkward for the individual, whether coming from another or himself. He does not see it as his "right" to place the burden of his true emotions on another, both because he knows how uncomfortable those of others make him (even when they are positive and genuine), and because of his own awkwardness in expressing them.


Fi as Suggestive Function (LIE, LSE)

The individual longs for close personal relationships where personal and private experiences can be shared easily in an atmosphere of mutual trust, sustained by shared sentiments and ethical beliefs that make external expression of emotions unnecessary. The individual is inclined to take first steps, but he is not confident of his ability to correctly evaluate the existence or status of such a relationship and therefore is attracted to persons who value clear and unambiguous personal relationships with others and who follow a clear set of ethical principles, which gives them credibility and makes them deserving of trust in the individual's eyes.

The individual tends not to consider whether people are friends or enemies or whether they feel good will or ill will towards them. Instead, he or she usually acts right from the start as if the other person were a friend or an enemy based on their prior knowledge of what the person does. This makes it possible to mistake a friend for an enemy and vice versa. Only gradually does the individual come to recognize what feelings others have for him, and there is always an element of doubt unless others express those feelings verbally and unambiguously and act in a way that clearly matches their stated feelings, over a sufficient period of time. The individual is easily made insecure about the status of personal relationships and needs frequent reassurance that the other person's feelings have not changed.

The individual is sheepish about expressing his personal feelings about people ("I find you really interesting" or "I like you a lot"), but responds very well to these statements, as if they were unexpected treats. Instead, the person tends to focus on whether others' behavior makes sense or not.

Fi as Mobilizing Function (ILI, SLI)

The individual longs for establishing stable personal relationships with other individuals based on mutual trust and understanding where deeper and private feelings and experiences can be easily shared. However, the individual lacks the initiative to establish such relationships and usually expects others to make gestures in that area, admiring those who do so. In the context of extroverted ethics (Fe) as a vulnerable function, it should be emphasized that these types especially value emotional bonds where feelings go unsaid between partners, and are simply "understood."

Fi as Ignoring Function (EIE, ESE)

This is manifested as a skepticism about, or reluctance to decide on, the status of a deeper personal bond in a relationship between two individuals in the absence of signs in external emotional expression that should reflect that status. For instance, the individual will be inclined to regard as "loveless" or lukewarm the relationship of a couple who do not obviously display their mutual affection and remain rather subdued in their emotions in the presence of others. The individual understands discussions or explorations of one's own inner feelings regarding other individuals but finds them less interesting and relevant than those focusing on one's emotional state in the same situation.

Fi as Demonstrative Function (IEI, SEI)

The individual is quite adept at understanding the interactions in personal bonds between two individuals, even in the absence of an obvious external emotional expression; but he is inclined to regard them as of lesser importance, and less interesting, than the broader emotional interactions in the context of a larger group. Moreover, those personal bonds are perceived as situational and dynamic rather than static.



_


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

@Schizoid

I am aware of the difference between Socionics and MBTI. I often get INTj on that test, but I'm not completely sure why.
Anyway, thanks for this list. I'll make all things that stand out to me thick, and describe why.


*Fi as Leading Function (EII, ESI)*

_*The individual sees reality primarily through static personal ethics and stable interpersonal bonds between individuals, including himself, where the status of such interpersonal bonds is determined by his personal ethics. The individual is very confident in evaluating the ethical or moral qualities, and their consistency, of other people. This makes the individual seem "judgemental" or "self-righteous" to people less so inclined.*_

I am intensely critical of the actions of others. I frequently get into fights with my sister who uses my mother so she has to do less. Actions like that completely enrage me. People who do such things should be punished harshly. (in my opinion :th_blush
Regardless of how she acts towards me, those actions make it so that I cannot possibly like her. Go against my code, and we will be enemies for life.

_If he has difficulty in deciding the status of a personal relationship, he will take action to try to reach a conclusion but if that continues to elude him, he will regard the relationship as not worth it. His own sense of constancy in personal ethics and in his relationships with others is a very strong factor in his sense of self-worth. *Fi in this position implies the ability to almost instantly recognize whether someone is a friend or an enemy, whether they are demonstrating good will or ill will, and whether they are drawn to or repelled by the individual.*_

I don't know if this is due to Fi, but I am able to see through appearances rather easily. For that reason advertisements disgust me. The "Oh look at us being happy while enjoying X! Buy it" makes me want to vomit.


*Fi as Creative Function (SEE, IEE)*

_The individual is very adept at perceiving, establishing, and maintaining personal bonds between people. However, these bonds are often perceived as being situational and flexible rather than static. The individual is inclined to focus on establishing personal bonds with other people in the context of realizing or following perceptions from his base function. The person easily creates a sense of closeness and kinship between people by expressing like and acceptance, but these sentiments are situational rather than an expression of permanent feelings. *If the person's mood or external situation changes, he or she may "turn off" the feelings instantly, even forgetting whom they had created the feeling of kinship with.*_

This. I can act friendly with people for a duration of time, but my mood can change easily and when that happens my patience is gone as well. If people pressure me when I'm in that state I'll become really harsh, to get them away from me.


*Fi as Role Function (LSI, LII)*

_*The individual recognizes the existence and importance of personal relationships, so he is usually cautious at first about offending others if he does not know them well. To minimize this risk he adheres somewhat simplistically to the relevant social conventions (e.g. political correctness).*_

I can strongly relate to this. Having many allies is much better than having many enemies, so I'll often bite my tongue with people I'm not close to. This might look like I don't have any opinions, but the truth is that I know my views are going to piss quite a few people off.

_*However, if taken too far this produces stress, as it inhibits his natural introverted logic (Ti) inclination to voice exactly what his thoughts are on a given issue or situation, with the expectation that others will appreciate his straightforwardness, rather than accusing him of being insensitive.*_

I can't keep that up for long, so if I get pressured constantly I'll get agitated which makes me blurt out all my true opinions. This can really shock people, I've witnessed. (when I called a teacher a stupid bitch everyone was silent and the teacher in that class was stunned that I would say such a thing)

_*This caution gradually disappears as he gets to know people better. He prefers to develop relationships indirectly with others based on open conversation and common activities, and only reveals his innermost personal feelings to those he has known for a long time.*_

Absolutely true. It took quite some time, but after half a year I had a group of 5 friends with whom I had a lot of fun. We played videogames regularly which took the awkwardness of having to talk for a long time off by giving me an extra thing to focus on. 
Only two people know how I feel in my core, my mother and a girl I used to connect deeply with. She was the first person outside of our house I ever openly discussed my feelings with. I still remember those conversation with great joy.

_He may become confused and suspicious if they are directly solicited by others._


*Fi as Vulnerable Function (SLE, ILE)*

_The individual does not normally pay attention to the nuances of interpersonal relationships; he is either overly suspicious or overly assuming of his relations with others when they are not clearly defined. More importance is given to these relations as they pertain to objective mutual benefit; entertaining one another and accomplishing mutual goals are seen as the main focus, rather than seeing the relationships as rewarding in and of themselves. The individual does not expect others to be actively aware or concerned with his own personal sentiments, and so sees little reason to be concerned with those of others, unless they have direct consequences for the individual. Statements by other persons reflecting their inner feelings are not fully registered by the individual if not accompanied by external emotional expression or actions. Suggestions that the individual may have acted unethically in the eyes of another person who has not clearly expressed disapproval are met with bafflement by the individual; those that are expressed without tact are either dismissed or reacted to aggressively. Expressions of deep personal sentiments are awkward for the individual, whether coming from another or himself. He does not see it as his "right" to place the burden of his true emotions on another, both because he knows how uncomfortable those of others make him (even when they are positive and genuine), and because of his own awkwardness in expressing them._

I can't really relate to any of this.


*Fi as Suggestive Function (LIE, LSE)*

_*The individual longs for close personal relationships where personal and private experiences can be shared easily in an atmosphere of mutual trust, sustained by shared sentiments and ethical beliefs that make external expression of emotions unnecessary.*_

I greatly enjoy it when I can freely talk about my views and opinions. The only person I do this with regularly is my mother. (drives her nuts sometimes, though )

_The individual is inclined to take first steps, but he is not confident of his ability to correctly evaluate the existence or status of such a relationship and therefore is attracted to persons who value clear and unambiguous personal relationships with others and who follow a clear set of ethical principles, which gives them credibility and makes them deserving of trust in the individual's eyes.

The individual tends not to consider whether people are friends or enemies or whether they feel good will or ill will towards them. *Instead, he or she usually acts right from the start as if the other person were a friend or an enemy based on their prior knowledge of what the person does.*_

I'm distrusting of everyone until they 'earn' my trust. If someone approaches me, I will focus on deducing what the reason for their action is.

_This makes it possible to mistake a friend for an enemy and vice versa. Only gradually does the individual come to recognize what feelings others have for him, and there is always an element of doubt unless others express those feelings verbally and unambiguously and act in a way that clearly matches their stated feelings, over a sufficient period of time. The individual is easily made insecure about the status of personal relationships and needs frequent reassurance that the other person's feelings have not changed.

The individual is sheepish about expressing his personal feelings about people ("I find you really interesting" or "I like you a lot"), but responds very well to these statements, as if they were unexpected treats. *Instead, the person tends to focus on whether others' behavior makes sense or not.*_

I do wonder if it is 'right' that the person acts in a certain way. So for instance, if a person starts yelling because someone accidentally walked into them, I will not agree with it as that is not an appropriate response to what occurred.


*Fi as Mobilizing Function (ILI, SLI)*

_*The individual longs for establishing stable personal relationships with other individuals based on mutual trust and understanding where deeper and private feelings and experiences can be easily shared.*_

Like I said in "Suggestive Function", I greatly enjoy it when I can freely talk about my views and opinions.

_*However, the individual lacks the initiative to establish such relationships and usually expects others to make gestures in that area, admiring those who do so.*_

Yup, I don't know how to approach someone with these things, so I tend to hope the other person approaches me, which usually doesn't work out the way I hope it does. 

_*In the context of extroverted ethics (Fe) as a vulnerable function, it should be emphasized that these types especially value emotional bonds where feelings go unsaid between partners, and are simply "understood."*_

Yes, like in the song "Enjoy the Silence - Depeche Mode", it says "Feelings are intense. Words are trivial". There is nothing more beautiful than sharing a bond that transcends mere displays of emotion. I often imagine myself with a modest smile nodding at someone I care about. For me, this is the ultimate show of affection. If you ever see me doing that to someone, you know that person is worth more than anything to me.


*Fi as Ignoring Function (EIE, ESE)*

_This is manifested as a skepticism about, or reluctance to decide on, the status of a deeper personal bond in a relationship between two individuals in the absence of signs in external emotional expression that should reflect that status. For instance, the individual will be inclined to regard as "loveless" or lukewarm the relationship of a couple who do not obviously display their mutual affection and remain rather subdued in their emotions in the presence of others. The individual understands discussions or explorations of one's own inner feelings regarding other individuals but finds them less interesting and relevant than those focusing on one's emotional state in the same situation._

I can't relate to any of this.


*Fi as Demonstrative Function (IEI, SEI)*

_The individual is quite adept at understanding the interactions in personal bonds between two individuals, even in the absence of an obvious external emotional expression; but he is inclined to regard them as of lesser importance, and less interesting, than the broader emotional interactions in the context of a larger group.
Moreover, those personal bonds are perceived as situational and dynamic rather than static._

I don't really relate to this. 'Larger group', to me, means 'less intense'.


@Schizoid
Jeez that was a lot of work. 
All done and ready to be analysed, boss!


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

@Ninjaws: 


Haha I think you knew the answer already.  Notice how you wrote a huge chunk of information at the LIE portion and you only wrote a little bit of information at other portions, I think deep down, you already knew which type you relate to most. I was actually undecided between LII and LIE as your type earlier, but I saw the part where you mentioned that you have this tendency to blurt out your true opinions when you get agitated and you actually called a teacher a stupid bitch, that part actually sounds very Fi-Te haha. 
I don't think you have Fi in your dom/aux/tertiary position though, I know a couple of Fi dom/aux in real life and if they dislike a teacher they would at most badmouth and complain about the teacher behind their back but they wouldn't go all the way out and call the teacher a stupid bitch hahaha, that sounds something like what an ENTJ with inferior Fi would do  Fi in higher function stack would make a person more empathetic and caring. If you want an Fi dom for a reference, Michael Jackson is a great example of an ISFP. And intensely critical of actions of others? Haha sounds like a judging dom  A perceiver dom would try to look at things from multiple perspectives, to a perceiver dom, this world isn't a black and white thing, but it's in shades of grey. If a perceiver dom saw someone doing a certain action that they don't approve of, they would think to themselves, "Why would that person do that? What causes that person to do that? Is there a deeper reason behind their actions?" They wouldn't just jump to conclusion about that person and immediately view that person as a bad person, but instead, they would take the time to view the situation from different perspectives and find out the real reason behind why that person did that certain action. I'm a perceiver dom for example, and if I saw a person stealing money, my instinctive reaction is to try to understand things from their perspective and find out if there is a deeper reason behind their actions, "Why did they steal money? Is it because they are in some sort of financial difficulty? " 
I wouldn't just judge that person as a bad person immediately, because I believe that they probably have some deeper reasons behind their actions. If I have a sibling at home who doesn't have a job and appears to be leeching off my parents, I'll think to myself, "Is there any chances that he has social anxiety or something that prevents him from getting a job?" 
I wouldn't just judge my sibling as a lazy person immediately, but instead, I would try to understand things from other perspectives. 
Let's just say that perceiving doms are the type who are slower to arrive to conclusions about things, whereas judging doms are the type who are quicker to arrive to conclusions about things.


Yep, so judging dom, with Fi in lower function stack, ENTJ sounds right


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Schizoid said:


> @Ninjaws:
> 
> 
> Haha I think you knew the answer already.  Notice how you wrote a huge chunk of information at the LIE portion and you only wrote a little bit of information at other portions, I think deep down, you already knew which type you relate to most. I was actually undecided between LII and LIE as your type earlier, but I saw the part where you mentioned that you have this tendency to blurt out your true opinions when you get agitated and you actually called a teacher a stupid bitch, that part actually sounds very Fi-Te haha.
> ...


Was the amount of info I wrote for "Suggestive Function" truly that large?  
I made all copied text cursive, with text I relate to bold. I only wrote the 'normal' text.

I'm quite excited to be so close to the finish line, but I have one more question ^^ :

There is nothing more beautiful than sharing a bond that transcends mere displays of emotion. I often imagine myself with a modest smile nodding at someone I care about. For me, this is the ultimate show of affection. If you ever see me doing that to someone, you know that person is worth more than anything to me.

Is this ^ also possible for an Inferior Fi user?


EDIT: I made all my own comments blue to make it more readable.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Ninjaws said:


> Was the amount of info I wrote for "Suggestive Function" truly that large?
> I made all copied text cursive, with text I relate to bold. I only wrote the 'normal' text.
> 
> I'm quite excited to be so close to the finish line, but I have one more question ^^ :
> ...


Yes. Feelings are strong, bring you to action. Make you want to protect and love. I laugh a lot but I don't smile much. Actually genuinely smiling is something rare apparently. 
Welcome to the Te Dom club, my evil cousin.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Retsu said:


> Yes. Feelings are strong, bring you to action. Make you want to protect and love. I laugh a lot but I don't smile much. Actually genuinely smiling is something rare apparently.
> Welcome to the Te Dom club, my evil cousin.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Ninjaws said:


>


Spoken like a true ENTJ. :'3


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Retsu said:


> Spoken like a true ENTJ. :'3


What can I say, I act goofy when I'm in a good mood.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

@emberfly, @Oswin, @Greyhart, @TelepathicGoose, @fair phantom, @Blue Soul, @Gray Romantic, @Living dead, @Retsu, @SiFan, @miranda1, @Schizoid,

I'd like to thank you all for your time and patience in helping me find my type!

And the winner is..













ENTJ!


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Ninjaws said:


> @emberfly, @Oswin, @Greyhart, @TelepathicGoose, @fair phantom, @Blue Soul, @Gray Romantic, @Living dead, @Retsu, @SiFan, @miranda1, @Schizoid,
> 
> I'd like to thank you all for your time and patience in helping me find my type!
> 
> ...


Wonderful. One of my favorite types.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Ninjaws said:


> @emberfly, @Oswin, @Greyhart, @TelepathicGoose, @fair phantom, @Blue Soul, @Gray Romantic, @Living dead, @Retsu, @SiFan, @miranda1, @Schizoid,
> 
> I'd like to thank you all for your time and patience in helping me find my type!
> 
> ...


I'm in fits of laughter, so beautiful. Makes me wish you were ESTJ :'(


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Schizoid said:


> @Ninjaws:
> 
> 
> Haha I think you knew the answer already.  Notice how you wrote a huge chunk of information at the LIE portion and you only wrote a little bit of information at other portions, I think deep down, you already knew which type you relate to most. I was actually undecided between LII and LIE as your type earlier, but I saw the part where you mentioned that you have this tendency to blurt out your true opinions when you get agitated and you actually called a teacher a stupid bitch, that part actually sounds very Fi-Te haha.
> ...


Oh I just noticed something: I was talking about two different teachers. I wouldn't call a teacher a stupid bitch even if I was enraged haha. Teacher A got on my nerves, so when Teacher B asked about it I happened to blurt that out.


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

Ninjaws said:


> @emberfly, @Oswin, @Greyhart, @TelepathicGoose, @fair phantom, @Blue Soul, @Gray Romantic, @Living dead, @Retsu, @SiFan, @miranda1, @Schizoid,
> 
> I'd like to thank you all for your time and patience in helping me find my type!
> 
> ...


Excellent! I'm happy you were able figure it out.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Ninjaws said:


> @emberfly, @Oswin, @Greyhart, @TelepathicGoose, @fair phantom, @Blue Soul, @Gray Romantic, @Living dead, @Retsu, @SiFan, @miranda1, @Schizoid,
> 
> I'd like to thank you all for your time and patience in helping me find my type!
> 
> ...


Boy, I was off! xD congrats! *throws confetti at you*


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

Ninjaws said:


> Oh I just noticed something: I was talking about two different teachers. I wouldn't call a teacher a stupid bitch even if I was enraged haha. Teacher A got on my nerves, so when Teacher B asked about it I happened to blurt that out.



Sounds something like what an ENTJ with inferior Fi would do  Fi doms would be more private about their feelings. Like I have a close friend of many years who is an ISFP, and the only time when she complains about someone is when she is around her close trusted friends. If she dislike a teacher, she is more likely to criticize the specific things that she dislike about them, like she doesn't like their teaching method etc. She can be quite soft-hearted to the extent of being gullible at times, she is not the type to simply call someone a bitch unless you really really wronged her in some ways, such as manipulating her or betraying her trust. On the downside though, she can be quite sensitive at times, always getting offended easily over things. She has this habit of reading too deeply into every single word of mine, and then getting offended over my words and then starting a conflict with me over it, I often have to re-phrase my words all the time to avoid offending her, and I often have to walk on eggshells around her. Haha but I don't get that feeling around you though, you seemed much more emotionally tougher than my ISFP friend, you don't give me that feeling that I need to walk on eggshells and re-phrase my words all the time, this is the difference between dominant Fi and inferior Fi


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Schizoid said:


> Sounds something like what an ENTJ with inferior Fi would do  Fi doms would be more private about their feelings. Like I have a close friend of many years who is an ISFP, and the only time when she complains about someone is when she is around her close trusted friends. If she dislike a teacher, she is more likely to criticize the specific things that she dislike about them, like she doesn't like their teaching method etc. She can be quite soft-hearted to the extent of being gullible at times, she is not the type to simply call someone a bitch unless you really really wronged her in some ways, such as manipulating her or betraying her trust. On the downside though, she can be quite sensitive at times, always getting offended easily over things. She has this habit of reading too deeply into every single word of mine, and then getting offended over my words and then starting a conflict with me over it, I often have to re-phrase my words all the time to avoid offending her, and I often have to walk on eggshells around her. Haha but I don't get that feeling around you though, you seemed much more emotionally tougher than my ISFP friend, you don't give me that feeling that I need to walk on eggshells and re-phrase my words all the time, this is the difference between dominant Fi and inferior Fi


Are you saying I'm not soft? That hurts my feelings.:crying:


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

Ninjaws said:


> Are you saying I'm not soft? That hurts my feelings.:crying:



Oh no no, that wasn't what I was saying  I was trying to say that you are generally quite a laidback person and you rarely let yourself get upset over little things, it's supposed to be a compliment actually


----------

